# is this GERD?



## Brice (Aug 19, 2003)

This is my first post in this forum.I suffer from IBS-D and have recently developed another problem.At night when laying in bed right after I swallow it feels like some bubbling going on in the back of my throat.Almost like some air is coming back up from the swallow.Maybe its also like a gurgling feeling as well.Its kinda hard to describe.I frequently get heart burn as well.Could this be IBS related? Do IBS and GERD go hand in hand for alot of people?Any info you could share would be great.ThanksBrice


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi there, i have gerd and every doctor i go to thinks i also have ibs( without c or d, just the pain). i have talked to alot of people thats have both. It sounds like you could have gerd but its best to have the doctor diagnose(sp) it. sometimes the symptoms are like other illnesses.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Well, I have been diagnosed with IBS D with GERD, so I know that they can occur in the same person. My GERD symptoms started much like your symptoms and then got to the point where I had projectile vomiting along with diarrhea with urgency; spent a lot of time on the john with a bucket in my lap.It has gotten a bit better now, with dietary restrictions and lifestyle modification.However, each person is different, and the only way to know for sure is to get a doctor's diagnosis. Hope this helps. Lexi.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Look up GERD diet on the internet. Get some Tums (watch how many you take, they will make you go move) and try to see a gastro. Nail it before it gets too bad. If you get heartburn more than 3 times a week and this happens all the time you may have GERD. The diet is to help you control the acid reflux until you see a doctor and get meds.Good luck to you.Mark


----------

